# Photo restorers



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Does anyone know of a place that could take a photo and restore it?

It's from a friend's wedding, so a call to the original photographer might yet yield some fruit, but failing that I wondered if anyone had used a service such as this, how much they paid and what they thought of it.

For the record, it was supplied in one of those cheapy cardboard covers which got wet. So now the dye from the cardboard has spread onto the photo itself.

The wedding was about four years ago, and I've no idea how long wedding photographers would keep their stuff on file.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Does anyone know of a place that could take a photo and restore it?
> 
> It's from a friend's wedding, so a call to the original photographer might yet yield some fruit, but failing that I wondered if anyone had used a service such as this, how much they paid and what they thought of it.
> 
> ...


I believe it's 5 years Kell.

A friend of mine has recently done a bit of restoration on a very old ripped picture of another friends Nan and he did a fantastic job using a photoshop type package. He would probably have a go at it for you without charging (or at least, without charging very much). Could be worth a shot even if you find other avenues later.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Our wedding photographer kept our negatives (yes, it was that long ago..!) for 10 years.


----------



## jonny_t (Jun 26, 2002)

Was it one of my photos Kell?

I have copies if you just want to print one off yourself.

Let me know.


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

kell check your pm  :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Thanks for the responses.

This is the photo (as you can see it was a bit of mickey take one towards the end where we did one of our 'catalogue man' poses - the one where you've both spotted something interesting on the horizon and convenietly out of view of the camera. The other classics are the 'Oh my, is that the time?' and the 'Here I am, just running on the beach. In slow motion' :wink: ).

Paul and Neal - it might be worth showing your friend/father a print out of this to see if it's something they could do.

Hock, not sure if you have this one, but if you don't are you still in touch with the photographer?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> This is the photo (as you can see it was a bit of mickey take one towards the end where we did one of our 'catalogue man' poses - the one where you've both spotted something interesting on the horizon and convenietly out of view of the camera. The other classics are the 'Oh my, is that the time?' and the 'Here I am, just running on the beach. In slow motion' :wink: ).
> 
> ...


I'll ask him tonight when I'm round his place


----------



## jonny_t (Jun 26, 2002)

I'll email the copy I have, see if it's any good.

No, I'm not still in touch with llewelyn-bowen, but I do have her details.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

That pic looks like it could quite easily be re-touched (using clone brush etc.) to restore it using PaintShop Pro or Photoshop.

I thought you were quite handy on the old Photoshop, Kell?

Rogue


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Rogue said:


> That pic looks like it could quite easily be re-touched (using clone brush etc.) to restore it using PaintShop Pro or Photoshop.
> 
> I thought you were quite handy on the old Photoshop, Kell?
> 
> Rogue


Not really - I can do the cars and that's about it.

I had a look at it yesterday and I reckon someone profivient in PS could do it from a scan, but wondered if there was a pro that could do it from the original.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Here's 10 minutes spent doing a rough job with the clone brush in Paintshop Pro.

Changed your mate's sleeve, 3 of your fingers, and the pillar.










Honestly Kell, if you can't get the original, a bit of time and patience with the right software will work wonders on the restoration.
The hardest bit would be your mate's face.

Also, because you're wearing identical clothes, you could use your "un-damaged" clothes as a source for the clone brush.

Rogue


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I may yet give it another go.

Though I reckon the first thing to do is to turn it all into grayscale and then you only have the tones to deal with and not the colours.

In fact even doing just that makes it appear as if it's a shadow from a tree rather than a stain.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Kell said:


> I may yet give it another go.
> 
> Though I reckon the first thing to do is to turn it all into grayscale and then you only have the tones to deal with and not the colours.
> 
> In fact even doing just that makes it appear as if it's a shadow from a tree rather than a stain.


Yep, would definitely make it easier.

Rogue


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

kell ill pass it to him at the wk end but our man rogue seems to have it covered good luck .....and as no one has mentioned it,
that's a naughty waist coat, was it in gold by chance  :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

redneal said:


> kell ill pass it to him at the wk end but our man rogue seems to have it covered good luck .....and as no one has mentioned it,
> that's a naughty waist coat, was it in gold by chance  :lol:


10 mins later, he made his first 147 break.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Are you both pointing at the bloke with the pot of blue ink??


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I was bored 










Rogue


----------



## jonny_t (Jun 26, 2002)

Doesn't do a lot for my handsome good looks though, does it! :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jonny_t said:


> Doesn't do a lot for my handsome good looks though, does it! :lol:


You can't polish a turd, as they say. :wink:  
I could always clone Kell's head onto yours? 

Rogue


----------



## jonny_t (Jun 26, 2002)

Rogue said:


> jonny_t said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't do a lot for my handsome good looks though, does it! :lol:
> ...


Nah, I'd rather stick with that!!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jonny_t said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > jonny_t said:
> ...


Hehe 

Rogue


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jonny_t said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > jonny_t said:
> ...


Even with all the extra wrinkles you've got?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I've been mucking around with using the masks functionality in Paint Shop, after seeing a video tutorial on metacafe.
Wonder if this technique would have been useful in trying to restore the photo?

In the example below, I've added pseudo-colour to a black and white photo I found on the internet.










Rogue


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

phodge said:


> Our wedding photographer kept our negatives.


Our marriage keeps our negatives :roll:  :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Rogue said:


> The hardest bit would be your mate's face.


Nah, the hardest bit would be the bald doofus on the right!! :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Kell said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> This is the photo (as you can see it was a bit of mickey take one towards the end where we did one of our 'catalogue man' poses - the one where you've both spotted something interesting on the horizon and convenietly out of view of the camera. The other classics are the 'Oh my, is that the time?' and the 'Here I am, just running on the beach. In slow motion' :wink: ).
> 
> ...


Kell I've not read the whole thread as I don't have time, but if you still need this sorting out, I'm a web designer by trade which means I use Adobe Photoshop daily which I'm a bit of a dab-hand, and this sort of thing is quite simple to restore, just give me a yell if you need anything.

MikeyB
Thanks
MikeyB


----------

